# Tricep issue



## Crmnl (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm not sure where to start to fix my issue when say incline dumb bell pressing my right arm can't fully extend as much as my left can I don't think it's my pec is weaker but something in my arm or elbow,  I was thinking it could be my long head but not 100% sure. Any thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 9, 2016)

Do you have knee wraps? Serious question


----------



## Crmnl (Apr 9, 2016)

Yes of course that's why I'm so confused knee wraps and toe shoes even a sweatband ok my wrist still know help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 9, 2016)

Crmnl said:


> Yes of course that's why I'm so confused knee wraps and toe shoes even a sweatband ok my wrist still know help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ok so have a friend take the knee wrap and wrap your shoulder up tight. Start mid bicep and go up.  Try not to wrap into the arm pit.  Sit there with your arm like that for a few minutes. If you get pins and needles in your hand take it off. 

Then do the other side.

Then lay on the floor face down. Have your buddy take a metal pipe and roll it up and down the triceps and rear delt.  You tell him when he is smashing into a knot. He should focus there. 

Once that's all done you need to then check your set up on the bench.  You may be tucking one shoulder harder then the other.


----------



## Crmnl (Apr 9, 2016)

Okay I'll definitely try it because yesterday was the first time I noticed it really bad and I could barley get up about 75% of my weight I had used the last time I did the same workout and even that was a struggle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 9, 2016)

what pob suggests is the some of the latest pt ideas google ,x-wife roller (big donny) or u tube. the roller hurts like hell i hear but is supposed to work wonders. also deep tissue massage and voodoo flossing (basically the knee wrap thing)


----------



## Crmnl (Apr 9, 2016)

Haven't wrapped it yet but I definitely have a pretty good sized not in there so I'm going to try to rub it out thanks boys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 12, 2016)

I had bad elbow pain doing just incline stuff also before. I now wear a compression elbow sleeve every time I go heavy or even if I plan on killing incline stuff.
stretch and hydrate are very very important man.
don't let It get you down. keep care of it and you will be fine.
also ice it even if it doesn't hurt at the time. better to prevent future injury then waiting for it to get injured then taking care of it.


----------



## bigdog (Apr 12, 2016)

x-wife roller! a bitch just like an actual x-wife but it does help out a lot!


----------



## Crmnl (Apr 12, 2016)

I appreciate all the responses I rolled in and rubbed it was super tight a couple days I'm waiting until Wednesday to try my incline movements I'll let everyone know when the day comes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crmnl (Apr 16, 2016)

So much better last workout appreciate all the advice definitely helped I was talking with a local power lifter and had him spot and watch me and saw there's a point where my right side is weaker in the bottom portion of the movement so I gotta focus on neutral grip and really go as low as I can to get that muscle to fire with the rest, if anyone else has experience with this I'd appreciate some advice


----------

